# meriwether trophy club



## todd pursley (Dec 19, 2014)

broken arrow trophy club will be looking to add a few new members for the 2015 season
1876 acres
18 members
125 minimum on bucks
great camp with electricity
13 first come first serve food plots
going in to our 10 season of 125 minimum
each member gets one primary stand location
brokenarrowtrophyclub.com for a list of rules and trail cam pics and a list of past harvest pics
$1550 per member.


                             please call for more info
                                   404-379-6583


----------



## todd pursley (Dec 22, 2014)

all pm returned
I am not sure how many openings we are gona have. Usually we have 2 or 3. I will start to show the property on january 2nd.


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 8, 2015)

please feel free to call or text I do not check in here daily. Sorry for the delay in the returned PMs


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 24, 2015)

club is currently full. I have started a waiting list so feel free to shoot me a pm if intersted in getting on the list.


----------

